# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  I'm not feeling anything on Thai D-bol!

## WildOne

Hey guys! (and ladies)
This is my first question and I hope it's not a goofy one but;
I'm on my first cycle in 12yrs (you can read more under my post titled,
"35yrs old and starting over again") I'm 5'11" and only weigh 150lbs.
Obviously, I have no bodyfat. Guys at the gym have started to call me
'the incredible inside-out man' for the last week or two....
I started a cycle of Thai Anabol and Andriol about 1month ago.
The Andriol I just started last week to solidify the gains from the pinkies.
Anyway, I've been reading hundreds and hundreds of posts and I have a question about d-bol symptoms that I can't find an answer to;
I've been gaining about 2-3 lbs a week but I've felt nothing from the 
d-bol. What I mean is, I've been taking a small dose of 15mg (3tabs)
daily, which should be good for a guy my weight, but I haven't been extra 'horny', I haven't become very much stronger, I haven't noticed an ounce of water-weight, I don't feel 'pumped' all day, I don't feel 'a sense of overall well-being' and as a matter of fact; the d-bol totally kills my appetite. I have to force myself to eat! 
My question is; for my next cycle in a couple months, should I double the amount of d-bol to 30mg? Maybe my 'fast system' just burns-it-up?
Besides 'pot', is there anything else that might help my loss of appetite?

----------


## NoLimits

Since Dianabol 's half-life time is only 3.5 - 4.5 hours and you are only taking 15mg a day. I would say it is burning up pretty quickly before you really get much out of it. Yes, you would be better off taking 30 to 40 mg broken up throughout the day. I would maybe add some EQ to this. That should help with the lack of appetite. But I am also a believer in test... so I would add test. 

WildOne, you may want to post this question in the Steroid Questions board. You may get more views on this topic... The over 30 board is great, but probably not visited as often!

----------


## ironmaster

150! Man, you need the heavy artillery. I wouldn't ever anchor a cycle with thai dbol .....I've taken 10 a day and got nothing.....fakes, of course.

----------


## Shogun97

I'm just about to begin a Dbol only cycle. I was going to do the same amount my stats are the same as wild one. This will be my first cycle what would be the ideal amount to take if its a dbol only cycle and should I get clomid and if so how do I come of the cycle with it. I would like to keep as much of my gains as possible

----------


## the original jason

there is no ideal cycle that has dbol only its not for using alone blow up and let down is the expression I use cos u blow up then feel let down when its all gone cos thats what happens. Few people have said they had some success however personally I wouldnt even think about it

peace

when i do take it with other things i take about 8 or 9 per day IM good to see u bro hit me up with a pm when u got a min

----------


## hammerhead

I just took 7 d-bols a day and could barely tell it. 3 a day is a waste. Try EQ - your appetite will improve. Try testosterone - your sex drive will go up. Assuming from your weight you want to bulk up then test/deca /dbol is famous for it. Test/EQ/anadrol is another favorite. D-bol alone is a waste. 

How much andriol ?? The andriol/d-bol combo should add some weight on you! I only took 3/day for awhile (with deca/d-bol) while waiting on some sustenon to come into town - it kicked me pretty hard. It may suck for experienced juicers but for us newbies it's pretty effective!

----------


## BIG RED I

d-bol 25mg, Deca 200-400mg, Proviron 25-50mg and liver protection..?

----------


## babi

i have never done dbol to be honest but i have heard a lot of good words about thai pinks.andriol is garbage but its the safest oral that why every pharmacy has it,up the d bol dose to 30-40 a day see what happens if you dont see any gains go back to your dealer and ask for refund(they are fake)

----------


## kklj

dbol to be honest but i have heard a lot of good words about thai pinks.

----------


## paulzane

Nice one ....A seven year dead thread!!

----------


## lovbyts

Yet ANOTHER newbie bringing up OLD/DEAD post... DAMN

----------


## Noles12

This may be the oldest i have ever seen bumped on this board

----------


## xnotoriousx

> This may be the oldest i have ever seen bumped on this board


I was thinking the same thing, how damn long has this board been here. I thought AOL was the only thing on the internet back on 02  :AaGreen22:

----------


## lovbyts

> I was thinking the same thing, how damn long has this board been here. I thought AOL was the only thing on the internet back on 02


Nope, I got my first PC back in 1992 and there was also porn available. The real reason the internet was created.  :Smilie:

----------


## kaju

Amazing !!!! this thread has been daed for this long and now all of the sudden it is more active than ever :Haha:

----------

